# Pressure washing loga at remote site



## lavarock64 (Oct 21, 2011)

In a few weeks a portable mill will be coming in to saw some locust logs I'm pulling out. The last time we did this we axed the dirty bark off. The operator of this mill says that I can pressure wash before we mill.

There is no hose bibb water on site, but the logs are stacked next to a pond. Will my craftsman gas powered pressure washer work if I just stick the end of the hose in the pond or do I need pressure going to the washer as well? 

Thanks, Lavarock


----------



## Captain Crunch (Oct 21, 2011)

I have gravity feed a gasoline pressure washer from a 55 gallon drum with a hose bib installed. Use clean water, your pump won't like silty pond water methinks.


----------



## StevenBiars (Oct 21, 2011)

The half rotted leaves and silty muck will destroy your pump in short order if the hose has the opportunity to sink to the bottom. If you absolutely feel the need to running from pond water, bucket it out with a 5 gallon bucket and then pour the water through an old T-shirt stretched over another bucket being used as a reservoir. It'll keep some of the big stuff out. If the water is muddy, all bets are off.


----------



## Philbert (Oct 21, 2011)

So, you really have 2 questions here:

1. Will your Craftsman pressure washer suck water out of a pond, or does it need pressurized in-feed water? You can test this yourself with a clean bucket of water at home. If the pump does not get enough water, and runs dry, you can damage it. You might also be able to hook up a small, supplemental pump in-line to boost (or create pressure), if needed.

2. Dirty water. Your pressure washer will not care about bacteria, but will care about silt, leaves, etc. Depending upon how much time you have, you might want to get ahold of some used, 55 gallon plastic barrels, fill them with pond water via a pump, and let all the stuff settle out. Then do what Captian Crunch did (mount the hose bib several inches above the bottom to avoid the junk).

Remember, at 3 gallons per minute, you will run through each barrel in 18 minutes.

Another option is a 'trash pump', which will happily suck all kinds of dirty water from a pond, but will not generate the kind of pressure that you get from a pressure washer. You will get a high volume of lower pressure water, which may or may not meet your needs. Available from most rental yards.

Philbert


----------



## possumtrapper (Oct 21, 2011)

If there is a creek flowing into the pond you could make a simple gravity feed supply. Depending on log volume of course and how much water you'll be needing. Make a hollow in the creek with a dam at the downstream end, have some garden hose or plastic pipeline at the ready, mix a couple of shovels worth of cement on a board or in a wheelbarrow, and concrete the pipe into the front wall, and concrete the top of the dam wall. 

Weight the pipe carefully so it stays in position and leave the concrete to dry overnight. If you have a large enough pipe and a small enough pressure washer you won't need a tank, but you could use some drums or an IBC inline and let a supply build up before each log washing session. An old stocking rubber banded over the pipe intake will help too. I've set up quite a few of these systems and they can last for years, or be knocked out with a spade in a few minutes if you want to leave no evidence. Good luck and please take some pix for us!!


----------



## Philbert (Oct 21, 2011)

Another option . . .

I called a friend who was doing flood cleanup in an area where the city water had not been restored. They borrowed a large (300 gallon?) plastic, agricultural tank on a trailer from a local farmer, filled it with clean water, and ran their pressure washers with that. The local fire department kept the tank filled, due to the work that they were doing.

He said that he 'absolutely needed' an in-line pump (electric) to keep up with his volume and pressure needs.

Might be an option if you know someone who would loan you a trailer mounted tank, or a place where you can rent one.

Philbert


----------



## gemniii (Oct 21, 2011)

Look at the specs
Most PW's require 3 to 5 GPM feed from a source.

Look at a manual, for example NorthStar Professional Series Pressure Washer  3000 PSI, 2.5 GPM | Gas-Cold Water | Northern Tool + Equipment
the smaller PW's need a water flow that will fill a 5 gallon bucket in 100 seconds.

Maybe a bark spud Bailey's - Bark Spud is what you need.


----------



## Birdhunter1 (Oct 21, 2011)

If you can wait a few months just stack the logs and the bark will fall off when you go to handle them.


----------



## lavarock64 (Oct 21, 2011)

Great thoughts guys. Given the # of logs I have to take care of, a 50 gallon drum may to the trick. I actually have a 15 foot earth birm next to the logs for the head I might need. Interestingly enough, over 1/2 the logs have no bark at all. They fell year's ago and the bark rotted off long ago but the wood is rock solid (just about literally). The locust with the bark has deep cavities that just suck in the dirt and rocks.

Thanks, Lavarock


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Oct 21, 2011)

I use a sump pump made to pump the water off a basement "floor". (use a small gen set to run it if you have to) Anyway, set a bucket in the pond upright in deep enough water so the water fills it, put the pump in the bucket and let the hose from the pump run until clean water comes out clean. Then hook the hose to your P washer... I do exactly that, but my ponds are spring fed and have clean water in them. You could always put a screen over the top of the bucket to keep leaves ect. out...

Rob


----------



## fdoberman (Oct 21, 2011)

Piston pumps used in most pressure washers do NOT suck, the inlet valve is not designed to accommodate suction. When operated from a tank above pump situation serious loss of pressure and gpm will result. It's just Physics.

If you want to operate from a pond or stream use a pump similar to a Homelite Water Bug to deliver to the pressure pump. Float the suction a few inches below the surface of the water supply with a chunk of styrofoam sitting on the surface to hang the suction from. Thai will give you the cleanest water with no need to strain.

If you need to operate from a tank, put a supply pump between the tank and the pressure pump. $20 spray pumps work well and can be found in 12 volt models.


----------



## tomsteve (Oct 22, 2011)

i would go the trash pump route. and use the bucket method described. pretty reasonable to ren one and the volume of water they put out would clean the logs up good.


----------



## rarefish383 (Oct 27, 2011)

I skipped a bunch of replies, so if I'm repeating someone else, sorry. I have a Homelite Water Bug gas pump. My dad used to just drop it in the creek and fill 55 gallon barrels for his garden. If you let the barrels stand for a day or 2 most of the crud will settle to the bottom. Then you can use the pump to feed the PW, just keep the pickup off the bottom, Joe.


----------

